# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Programe qe hapin Raw Files.

## mia@

Kam nje raw file qe nuk po e hap dot. Kontrollova ne internet. Me  dilnin programe por pa rezultat. Nuk ma hapin. E kam te rendesishme se kam foto e dokumenta qe me duhen. Nuk dua t'i humbas. Ndonje ide? Ndonje program qe ja vlen? S 'dua te download programe kot dhe si perfundim hic.
Flm paraprakisht.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Jane foto keto me extension raw?

p.s. perdor gje mac ti?

----------


## mia@

Po Darius. I bera restore to factory settings comp. se po me jepte goxha probleme. I vjeter eshte. Ka 6 vjet mos me shume. I hodha fotot e dokumentat ne cd. I hodha prape ne komp. Dhe nuk e hap dot tani dhe me del qe s'ke programin e duhur per ta hapur kete file.

----------


## Darius

Google Picasa 3 hap exctention raw ne Mac

http://picasa-mac.en.softonic.com/mac 

Ndersa per windows mund te perdoresh FileView Pro. Nese ke ndonje torrent client shkarko software me gjithe serial ketu : http://www.torrenthound.com/hash/9a9...13-with-serial

----------


## mia@

flm Darius. Sot comp eshte merzit. S'do te hapet.  :i ngrysur:   Ka nevoje per nje pastrim te mire sic duket. Do i hedh nje sy. Shpresoj te me kryejne pune.

----------


## user010

Aparatet fotografike (te pakten ato te mirat) e kan opsionin per te nxjerr raw images, po nuk ke ndonje arsye specifike (p.sh printim shume te madh per ne mur) nuk eshte nevoj te nxjeresh foto ne kete format (raw). Ky format krijon arkive shume te medha por ama ka dhe cilesine me te lart qe mund te kesh. Ne pergjithesi, per nje amator, formati raw nuk eshte praktik.

Besoj dicka do gjesh ne google per mac, nuk kam mac dhe nuk njoh programet per te, por gjithmon aparatet fotografike kan cd me program te posacem (kur e blen).

----------


## mia@

Kam nje problem tjeter me comp. Nuk arrij te kerkoj dot asgje. Asgje s'me hapet. Del probleme me proxy. Shkoj te Proxy settings te ndryshoj LaN settings nuk mundem dot. Me del si ne foton me poshte.  Se marr vesh cfare eshte bere. Kur futin duart 100 ne comp keto ndodhin. Pastaj e bej dhe une lemsh dhe behet tamam. Kur futem ke Internet explorer me kerkon te bej connect. Se ci kam bere se marr vesh. HELP! 

----------


## user010

Mos u merr me proxy, nje kompjuter shtepie zakonisht nuk lidhet me proxy. Ka mundesi kjo (proxy enabled) te jet bere nga malware.

Shiko nje here kete video, vetem kujdes me "registry" mos fik/ndrysho gjera qe nuk pershkruhen ne video.

----------

mia@ (08-11-2014)

----------


## mia@

Flm user. Do t'i hedh nje sy kur te kem kohe. Shpresoj te me ndihmoj.

----------


## mia@

Videoja me ndihmoi shume. U rregullua. Shume flm.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

po  e bej nje pyetje ketu te tema e mias, se meqe eshte nga te fundit dhe mbase lexohet per sos. lol

dua te  shkarkoj kete versionin me te fundit te  adobe flash player 

se sme le te shoh video apo gjera te tjera. 




> Adobe Flash Player is out-of-date
> The version of this plug-in on your computer does not include the latest security updates and is blocked. To continue using Adobe Flash Player, download an update from Adobe.



so bej ta shkarkoj e me shkon deri ne 75% e me thote mbyll safarin, e mbyll po prape nuk vazhdon shkarkimi deri ne fund. Do kem klikuar diku te privacy settings une mbase ,apo ndonje vend tjeter e nuk mbaj mend tani  qe sme le ta shkarkoj deri ne fund kete adoben. Help anyone?!!

----------


## mia@

Pinkun se paske ndihmuar dot njeri. 
Kam nje tjeter problem tjeter me kompjuterin tim 6 vjecar. 😱 Shpresoj te me ndihmoj dikush ketu.  Bleva nje antivirus online por nuk po e download dot. Thote failed. internet error dicka te tille. 
U oerpoqa te chatosja me nje nga tekniket e kompanise se antivirusit qe bleva por si per dreq interneti shkeputej. ( Kompania e internetit ka nderruar pronar dhe ka sjell shume probleme me internetin. Te gjithe ankohen). Tekniku me keshilloja te kontrolloja nese i kisha enabled nja dy gjera ke security. I kontrollova. I bera check por prape i njejti problem. Kaq me shume nuk komunikova dot me teknikun se u shkeput lidhja. 
Ndonjeri ketu r ka idene cfare me pengon te download?

----------


## user010

Pink
Provo offline installer, ne kete faqe zgjith versionin 15 per window ose mac (varet ca sistemi ke)
http://www.adobe.com/products/flashp...ribution3.html

Mbase dhe kjo faqe mund te te sherbej po ke mac
https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1267823

----------


## user010

Mia provo ta zbresesh nga nje kompjuter tjeter dhe hidhe ne nje usb stick. 

Por kjo sigurisht nuk do zgjidhi problemin tend, me rastin.. a ke bere ndonje backup? Sepse kompjuteri ca do problemi te ket rregullohet (me nje format p.sh), por gjerat e tua (foto etj) nuk rregullohen me po i humbe (p.sh po u prish hard disku).

Sa per problemin specifik qe ke.. a mundesh te besh download gjera te tjera? apo vetem kete antivirusin nuk zbret dot?

----------


## mia@

Me duket se me ka dhene problem dhe me programe te tjera kur i download. Kam pershtypjen qe dicka kam bere disable. Me pare skisha probleme te tilla.

----------


## user010

Pra mundesh p.sh te zbresesh nje fotografi por jo nje program (".exe" ose ".msi" p.sh)?

Ne qofte se po (nuk jam i sigurt per kete por provoje nje here) fike per nje moment antivirus-in qe ke dhe provo ca behet.

----------


## mia@

Fotografite po. Si ta fik antivirusin kur une s'po arrij dot ta  hap apo download?

----------

